# pooping in the house



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anyone have,or had problems with their senior dog, pooping in the house?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

No, not so far. 
I take it one of yours does? Could be all the changes in your and your dogs' life. 
Any diet changes, history of seizures, arthritis problems, new medications? 
If it continues, maybe a vet trip is in order, just to make sure nothing is going on.

My sister's old GSD became incontinent when he was about 12/13, but he had bad HD and started having seizures as well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If this is a new behavior I'd probably take the dog to the vet first for an exam.


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

My senior boy was having issues with this, although it's gotten better. I think it started because he was a bit constipated but now that he's not and it's happening less often. He's also had reoccurring anal gland infections so I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We had problems. Our vet said that the incontinence was from lack of muscle tone to the sphincter muscle and nerves because of the aging process ( or something very close to that). One of our dogs was given a medication to try and help, but it didn't work. Our Gizmo would actually walk and poop at the same time and never seemed to even know it was happening. Dusty would poop and walk in it, I was steam cleaning our carpet every day. Got to the point where I would actually get the cleaner out of the garage before even going in the house. We did keep her confined to one room when we weren't home, but didn't use a crate because she hadn't been in one since puppy hood. Taking care of those senior dogs was much like taking care of a senior with dementia. My husband often says he kept them "here" too long. We tried to care for them as you would any senior who's having aging "issues". If I remember right they were 16 and 17 when they went to the bridge, incontinence issue began roughly about a year before. They were Australian Sheppard's that were here before me but I was their Mom just the same .


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

our Jack had a tumor on his behind. He was 16 so surgery was not an option. I used to put cream on it and at the same time allow him to go #2 in my hands (I had surgical gloves on). The poor thing was still trying to go outside and could not understand why all of a sudden it was OK. He never actually went in the house when we were not present.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

MaureenM said:


> We had problems. Our vet said that the incontinence was from lack of muscle tone to the sphincter muscle and nerves because of the aging process ( or something very close to that). One of our dogs was given a medication to try and help, but it didn't work. Our Gizmo would actually walk and poop at the same time and never seemed to even know it was happening. Dusty would poop and walk in it, I was steam cleaning our carpet every day. Got to the point where I would actually get the cleaner out of the garage before even going in the house. We did keep her confined to one room when we weren't home, but didn't use a crate because she hadn't been in one since puppy hood. Taking care of those senior dogs was much like taking care of a senior with dementia. My husband often says he kept them "here" too long. We tried to care for them as you would any senior who's having aging "issues". If I remember right they were 16 and 17 when they went to the bridge, incontinence issue began roughly about a year before. They were Australian Sheppard's that were here before me but I was their Mom just the same .


 Yes, she walks and poops, always has pooped in the house for so many years, once a month, or so, but the past 7 months,or so ,it has just increased,to now it is 3,4 times a week.


----------

